# Bmi



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

And here's the logical conclusion of Monsieur Melancholy's Height and Weight threads (with his consent)-- BMI!
Please don't hit me.

Here's a calculator that has both the metric and imperial systems.
Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator

And for those of you who uses stone;
1 stone = 14 lbs.
= 6.35 kg.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I predict 25.0-27.5 to take the lead.

Purely a hypothesis.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

I need to shut up. That was out of line.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

I chose 21.8 - 24.9 since my BMI is 21.8... 5"3 and 123 lbs  (well I think I'm 5"3 since I'm 1m60 and 123lbs since I weigh 56 kg)


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

5'3", somewhere between 112 and 114 (couldn't be bothered to check my weight in a really long time, but I know my weight hasn't been changing much at all). So my BMI's around 20.5-20.8


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

15.6, at 6 feet and between 115 to 120 pounds


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

34.9 but I don't buy into the BMI system. Here is why:
Debunking the BMI Myth - Be Nourished


I know you didn't mention this, but just in case anyone gets the wrong idea about my posting here, I would like to mention that I am not using my BMI to determine anything about my health. It doesn't work that way.
Obesity, Health, and Metabolic Fitness - Think Muscle

When I last weighed myself, I discovered that I had lost ten pounds since I started using hormones prescribed by my doctor, without any increase in physical activity or change in diet. (I generally get plenty of exercise because I don't own a car, and I live on a mountain. I eat a vegan diet and almost never eat processed foods and sweets.) Generally, my weight does not fluctuate by more than a pound or two in either direction, regardless of what I eat or how much I exercise, yet despite the fact that my fat is clearly caused by hormonal issues, I have been subjected to some of the same punitive attitudes suffered by couch potatoes who eat Twinkies for every meal, and have even been accused of doing just that. 

I see the BMI system as partly responsible for the problem of size prejudice, because it gives people the idea that there is always a specific ideal weight for every height, regardless of other factors, and leads people to believe that if we don't fall neatly within the proper number range that should be natural and easy for a person of a certain height, it must be because we are stupid, lazy, gluttonous, greedy, selfish or evil. While the system itself doesn't necessarily say this, it has been used to discriminate against people with certain body types when applied to things like insurance costs and hiring practices. 

I am posting this information in case anyone here actually takes the BMI seriously, or believes that having a high BMI number means anything about our daily habits. Even in the cases where there is a correlation, I am strongly against the idea that we would all be magically cured if enough people were to shame us for our bodies. I don't think it is right to assume that fat people can be bullied into lowering our BMI numbers. The whole "being fat is a choice" thing isn't much different from the "being gay is a choice" thing, as both attitudes have been used to justify bullying, discrimination and abuse. Someday we will all know better, but until then, let's keep raising awareness at every opportunity. Down with the BMI!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Praying Mantis said:


> I need to shut up. That was out of line.


?

But anyway, I think mine is something like 27 or 28. When I was in high school it was probably like 34. BMI was a big thing we learned about in nutrition class, but it isn't universally reliable for various reasons. Super-muscular people for instance I think usually have an inaccurate BMI because their body weight stems more from muscle which is, of course, heavier than fat.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

The last time I weigh my wieght was 99lbs (45kg) , my height is 1.57 and BMI arround 18,3. I don't have the courage to weigh myself today, because last few days I've been overeating..Ergh...I feel terrible :-/


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

24.5. Weird, I would be considered overweight by the end of my Fall semester which was after I worked out that semester and took creatine. I was like 200-205 and I'm 6 feet. Now I'm 181 and haven't been working out much. Wouldn't have considered the 200 pound me over weight but I was more buff.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

22.8?

What does that mean?

I'm super skinny and muscular.

My body fat percentage is probably under 10 right now.

BMI is stupid.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

BMI is such a biased, shitty way of determining health according to weight. Waist-to-height is infinitely better correlated with weight-based health outcomes and accurate person to person, while BMI was specifically invented to be good for evaluating groups, not individuals. 

The whole thing ticks me off. Thankfully there are many health care professionals who refuse to use such a crappy system, and in three years I'll happily join them.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

BMI does not account for things like muscle mass and bone density, so a person who lifts weights frequently would be considered "overweight" or possibly "obese" according to its scale.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

Inadequacies of BMI aside, the population of this forum, at least so far seems to be much slimmer than the general American population. Do you think that is due to the audience that see this poll and choose to vote, or is the general audience that much less obese?

Or perhaps this is a phenomenon caused by small sample size....


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Polly said:


> The last time I weigh my wieght was 99lbs (45kg) , my height is 1.57 and BMI arround 18,3. I don't have the courage to weigh myself today, because last few days I've been overeating..Ergh...I feel terrible :-/


Well I think you're fine that way =) You shouldn't feel terrible about overeating (it happens )  (I'm only 3 cm taller and got 11 kg more xD)




Tahlain said:


> Inadequacies of BMI aside, the population of this forum, at least so far seems to be much slimmer than the general American population. Do you think that is due to the audience that see this poll and choose to vote, or is the general audience that much less obese?
> 
> Or perhaps this is a phenomenon caused by small sample size....


Well some people are not american  (I'm not)... The audience might have chosen to answer  (well I think so). I think you're on the right track with "Or perhaps this is a phenomenon caused by small sample size..."


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

Polly said:


> The last time I weigh my wieght was 99lbs (45kg) , my height is 1.57 and BMI arround 18,3. I don't have the courage to weigh myself today, because last few days I've been overeating..Ergh...I feel terrible :-/


You feel bad about that?! Do you think you are too large or too skinny? In your case overeating may not be such a bad thing. This is quite slim. Maybe you could try gaining a bit of muscle mass and you would feel better about your weight.

And I forgot that the internet was multinational. :tongue:
I guess this furthers my point about American being overly unhealthy in these terms. I mean you guys already know that I'm sure, but here are some stats if anyone is interested.
http://apps.who.int/bmi/


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

17.2. I always knew I was a skinny guy, even though I do eat a lot. I found a site once which also links your BMI to the average BMI of your age range and sex in various countries. I believe I matched up most closely with South Africa and Egypt.

I'm not nearly as skinny as one of my friends though. I just calculated his BMI... 14.2.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

MY BMI was 25 about 1.5 years ago because of all the weightlifting I was doing. Fast forward now and it's 19 due to depression and some other stuff I've dealt with. How much is that? It's 128-130lbs. I used to be 165 back then.yikes.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would like to add, the funny thing is I've always been around 17-19 bmi until about 3 years ago. For 1.5 years I dedicated my time to lifting, eating, and sleeping a lot. I ate 3 huge meals and 3 snacks per day, I did weightlifting, lots of stretching, I slept 7-9 hrs everyday. It took about 1.5 years to gain 20 lbs or so and I was probably 11 percent body fat. 

Then I cut 10 to get to 8 percent..then I got depressed (won't go into that here). Because my metabolism was a furnace at that point I dropped from 150ish to 130ish seemingly overnight. 

Basically all that work over those years is gone, never thought about that before =(


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

snail said:


> 34.9 but I don't buy into the BMI system. Here is why:
> Debunking the BMI Myth - Be Nourished
> 
> 
> ...



For once I will applaud what you have said,
BMI isn't very accurate and shouldn't be used when peoples weight is concerned,
There is no "perfect" weight,
Each person has a unique body structure,
And each a different weight from their Bones and Organs alone.

I personally am 24.5.
But my father is about 30.1,
Yet he has almost no fat,
And is well muscled xD


----------

